# FRD/ZMA data



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

I'm trying to use passive crossover design 7.0, I don't have any way to measure frequency response is there another way I can get the data to import? Or should I look into other options to help design a crossover?


----------



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

Looks like I posted too soon, I found SPLTrace looks like that might be what I was looking for. Anyone have any experience with it? I know it may not be ideal but I don't have the $ for measuring equipment at this time, just got back to work and want to make a new pair of 2-way main speakers. Thanks


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You are on exactly the right track. If you can't measure your own FR from your actual drivers in box, then the next best thing is spltrace. Use that to obtain manufacturers FR and impedance plots, and if you can, model measured T/S parameters. Both of those being preprocessed along with your baffle dimensions in Response Modeler is critical in order to design without your own measurements. Then move on to PCD :T

Hope that makes sense, that was a quick and dirty rundown.


----------



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

Ya I think I got it, going to give it a shot and if I get stuck ill try google if not I will be back bugging you guys before long


----------

